# SEE...not ALL beautiful show lines are black and red!



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, yes...I know that all of us have our "secret", and maybe not so secret, favorite colors that we are naturally drawn to, but I wanted to make a point with the following pictures that some of the MOST BEAUTIFUL, structurally correct, tempermentally sound and per breed standard GSDs in the West German Show Lines are not necessarily the black and reds...

These are some pictures of three outstanding girls that are left from the "Y" and "Z" litters from Robin and Carlos's breeding program (Huerta Hof)...they have very good pigmentation and color, but aren't the extreme "red" that you see from some breeders...just thought I would let all enjoy and appreciate!

Yvonna von Huerta Hof



















Yani von Huerta Hof



















Zoey von Huerta Hof


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Zoey is gorgeous!! I love her facial expression, my old dog Zeus was Black and tan, he couldn't be more handsome.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Cute pups!

I was expecting to see sables or blacks though!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I was so sure I would also see a sable or black .... Nice dogs


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Samba said:


> Cute pups!
> 
> I was expecting to see sables or blacks though!


 
LOL...I would love to see some sable or black show lines on here too...not sure if anyone on this board has any? My last boy, Lobo von Huerta Hof(RIP), was a sable WGSL...very beautiful!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I know of a sable showline and boy is he gorgeous. He's not the "hardest" dog but he sure is darn beautiful.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

kleinenHain said:


> LOL I was so sure I would also see a sable or black .... Nice dogs


DITTO


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

May I have Yani, please? She wants to come to NC ... that's what her expression is saying! :wub:
All beautiful pups!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful pups, I love the floppy ears!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Yes, yes...I know that all of us have our "secret", and maybe not so secret, favorite colors that we are naturally drawn to, but I wanted to make a point with the following pictures that some of the MOST BEAUTIFUL, structurally correct, tempermentally sound and per breed standard GSDs in the West German Show Lines are not necessarily the black and reds...
> 
> These are some pictures of three outstanding girls that are left from the "Y" and "Z" litters from Robin and Carlos's breeding program (Huerta Hof)...they have very good pigmentation and color, but aren't the extreme "red" that you see from some breeders...just thought I would let all enjoy and appreciate!
> 
> ...


If those are not black and red, what are they? They certainly look like B&R to me, but maybe my browser has messed up the color of the photoes?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

black and tan?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I mentioned that the above females have "good pigmentation and color" but "were not the *extreme *red and black"...

In the SV style show circuit, and even in general in the GSD world, we hear A LOT about "the black and reds" or "if only that dog was more red" or " I HAVE to have a deep red and black dog"...when many people are forgetting about structure, temperament, movement, etc...just thought it would be nice to appreaciate some incredible puppies that aren't mahogany red and black.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are all so cute, I love those wrinkly puppy facial expressions


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Whatever color they are, they're all gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

So the fancy is not only stuck on a pattern but also a color within a color? Where will that lead genetics?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I must admit I too was hoping for a sable or a black or a bicolor to show some openess to opening up the lines some and letting in new stock


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Patience people......I'm working on it!
Hillary's thread is directed to the "prejudice" that lies in the SL (Conformation) realm....
We (Conformation enthusiasts) constantly hear from breeders, judges & buyers alike....."Beautiful dogs....too bad they're not redder"....or " Love the dog.....wish it had more black & was richer red in color"....
*My personal favorite......."I'm looking for a xxxxx puppy, that can do xxxxxxx, it must come form xxxxx parents, .... OH...but it must be deep red and black."

As a breeder....color is the last item of *absolute needs* on my list & qualifications for my litters. I have primarily West German Showlines....so the traditional saddle & red/tan color is genetic. But I have no prejudice in color...only in temperament.
I love sables...I would have to say...that is my personal "color" preference...._go figure._
I/we show dogs of all color and bloodlines.....a good dog is a good dog period.
With the proper genetics, _and a little help from God......_I sure would love to bring some solid blacks, bi-colors and sables back to the ring......


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous puppies.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Whatever color they are, they're all gorgeous nonetheless.


not all dogs are gorgeous but you can't say that without hurting feelings so you've got to be polite even if you think it's not...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

True, but in this case they are gorgeous :tongue:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mrs.K said:


> not all dogs are gorgeous but you can't say that without hurting feelings so you've got to be polite even if you think it's not...


 You don't have to lie, you can simply decline to comment if you don't agree. What would be the point of telling someone you don't think their dog is attractive?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Zoey's face! Gorgeous puppies!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> not all dogs are gorgeous but you can't say that without hurting feelings so you've got to be polite even if you think it's not...


I was actually just referring to Robin's dogs (the ones Hillary posted). I'm a fan of the show lines... especially the well bred ones 

I definitely don't think every dog i've ever seen is gorgeous... I've seen some pretty ugly dogs in my day. I'll just keep quiet about those dogs though.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Check out some of Silbersee's show line Sables if you want to see other than Bl/tn or bl/red... Her Schicco babies should be 5-6 months now and are georgous!! The Marin working line litter should have exceptional conformation as well. (they're black)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She has very nice sables-but I also like the black and reds always will


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Silbersee (Chris & Joe) have very nice dogs! .....and they are very nice people as well.
*again...thank you everyone for the nice comments...I appreciate them!*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think many buyers want an extreme black and red dog but luckily I do not think the judging carries this prejudice. There are many show line dogs that place very well that are not very red (VA3 Gorbi and VA1 Xbox come to mind...I've seen both of these dogs in person on multiple occasions and would not describe either as very "red").

Now I have the opposite problem, my dog IS a very extreme red, often I have to DE-saturate his photos and I hope people don't look at him and think he's been dyed. His red has been noted in critique but as far as I can tell it has never helped him place any better. My other GSDs are a very light sable and regular sable so I have no personal bias towards and extremely red dog, that's just how he came out (and not all of the siblings are as red). What I do prefer is a rich black pigment, I do not really like the looks of faded saddles or prominent bitch stripes and I like my sables to have a full black muzzle not just black leather.


----------

